# [SOLVED] Upgrade Pentium 4



## saurabhsunny25 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello, I wish to update my HCL ezebee machine which has pentium 4 processor to a decent gaming machine. My budget is about 275$ which is about 15000/- indian rupees. I am a complete novice so please mention which all parts I have to buy and if possible also mention there prices. 

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*

We need to know the complete specs of the PC (Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU) but making a "decent gaming machine" really isn't viable with a P4.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*

Hi there,

I agree with Tyree. Nowadays, it's not worth spending any money on a P4. Hold on to that money and save up for an entirely new system. That's your best bet!


----------



## saurabhsunny25 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*



Tyree said:


> We need to know the complete specs of the PC (Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU) but making a "decent gaming machine" really isn't viable with a P4.


I am planning on reusing my system's CRT monitor, keyboard/mouse, 2.1 speakers, and if possible the cabinet also.

Model No.: HCL Ezeebee 4981 P4 515(As written on the sticker on the back panel)

Mother Board Revision:	1.00

BIOS:	0501

CPU:	Intel® Pentium® 4 3.80 GHz

RAM:	1024 MB

Bus Type:	3 32-bit/33MHz PCI
Serial
Parallel Port
4 USB Ports

Video Adapter:	Intel® Integrated GMA 900

Host Bus Adapter:	Intel® Integrated 82801FB ICH6 , Serial ATA (SATA)

Hard Disk Drive:	One old 40 gb I got with the system and one new 320 gb I bought some 3-4 years back

CD/DVD:	Combo Drive






helios19 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I agree with Tyree. Nowadays, it's not worth spending any money on a P4. Hold on to that money and save up for an entirely new system. That's your best bet!



I wish to rebuild my old system reusing as many working parts as possible 
as budget is a constrain for me now. I am not planing to stick to current motherboard/processor/ram. I wish to upgrade these parts atleast 

Rest as mentioned I am a novice so I donot know what all parts I have to replace while upgrading my system. 

Thanks guys for your response.


----------



## saurabhsunny25 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*

*Please do not consider above mentioned configuration correct I was editing the same but couldn't do so as I took above 15 minutes to post the same *

I have posted the pictures above of my motherboard and cabinet if possible please consider them as correct specs sorry for the problem caused


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*

You will need Mobo-CPU-RAM-PSU for sure. The newer Hdd would probably be reusable but 3-4 yrs. old would warrant a replacement. 
If you optical drive is IDE, it will also need to be replaced with an SATA model.
The case may be reusable.
You will also need an OS.
All of the above basically adds up to a new build: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*

I think I'll jump on the side of "Upgrades could be done for 275$" vs "it's easier for us to recommend our builds then bother fixing yours".

You could get a mobo/cpu/ram for under 275 and simply use a drive adapter for your old hdd.

Something with an APU would be pretty cheap and better then what you currently have.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*

I'm all for going the most economic route but the key phrase from the OP is


saurabhsunny25 said:


> Hello, I wish to update my HCL ezebee machine which has pentium 4 processor to a decent gaming machine.


What I consider to be a "decent"gaming experience can not be accomplished in modern games with a P4 CPU.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*

What games do you intend to play? and what settings are you aiming for?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*



saurabhsunny25 said:


> I am not planing to stick to current motherboard/processor/ram.


another key phrase to add


----------



## saurabhsunny25 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*



Tyree said:


> I'm all for going the most economic route but the key phrase from the OP is
> 
> What I consider to be a "decent"gaming experience can not be accomplished in modern games with a P4 CPU.


As I have mentioned earlier I am alright with upgrading my cpu/mobo/ram



helios19 said:


> What games do you intend to play? and what settings are you aiming for?


Games like cod: mw3, resident evil 5, gta 4 and san andreas, nfs etc. Setting I am aiming at is medium to high :smile:



emosun said:


> another key phrase to add


Yes, correct that is why I mentioned "upgrade" P4 in the thread title :smile:


----------



## saurabhsunny25 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*



emosun said:


> I think I'll jump on the side of "Upgrades could be done for 275$" vs "it's easier for us to recommend our builds then bother fixing yours".
> 
> You could get a mobo/cpu/ram for under 275 and simply use a drive adapter for your old hdd.
> 
> Something with an APU would be pretty cheap and better then what you currently have.


And which best mobo-cpu-ram combination do you suggest Sir under 275$?

and what is an APU's function?

I have mentioned the type of games I would like to play in my above post so that would add a dedicated graphic card also to my budget of 275 I think.

Thanks for reply all of you guys.

This is the best support forum for a novice like me:blush:

P.S: Why the post in which I posted motherboard pics was removed just curious to know which rule I broke so that I can take care in future.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*

An APU is a separate line of AMD processors that have GPUs integrated into them. If yoiu want to play the games you mentioned prior on medium/high settings you will definitely need a dedicated GPU.

Did you say you want a new GPU within the $275 budget? If so... it's not possible for your needs.

Here is an example:

*CPU*
Newegg.com - AMD FX-4170 Zambezi 4.2GHz (4.3GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Quad-Core Desktop Processor FD4170FRGUBOX
*RAM*
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL
*MOBO*
Newegg.com - ASUS M5A88-M AM3+ AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

*Total - $260*

Mobo is usually your preference depending on what you need. Asus and Gigabyte are your best brands.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*

The post with pictures was apparently "not needed". Since your machine is a basic atx machine most of us already know what you are working with without any pictures anyway.

The reason I suggest an apu over a gpu is because once you add a gpu you also have to change out your power supply which looked very low end and after a cpu/mobo/ram there's not much room left for a gpu and psu.

You can run a machine without a gpu on a cheapo power supply but once you add a gpu the power load becomes significant enough to warrant a high quality unit.

Newegg.com - ASUS F1A55-M LX3 FM1 AMD A55 (Hudson D2) Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
Newegg.com - AMD A8-3870K Unlocked Llano 3.0GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 6550D AD3870WNGXBOX

From what I remember prices in india are higher then other places so check whenever you shop and look for a decent FM1 board and an A8 should do well along with some ddr3.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*

Ah yes, I was going to ask about the PSU. If you're going to stick with the OEM PSU then go with Emosun's suggestion.

Either way, I would strongly suggest saving now and waiting for a better time to upgrade/rebuild.


----------



## saurabhsunny25 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*



helios19 said:


> An APU is a separate line of AMD processors that have GPUs integrated into them. If yoiu want to play the games you mentioned prior on medium/high settings you will definitely need a dedicated GPU.
> 
> Did you say you want a new GPU within the $275 budget? If so... it's not possible for your needs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your prompt reply Sir okay I can increase my budget maximum till $400(usd) not a single penny more than that and that too I am doing very difficulty.

So, now will it be possible to play the above mentioned games on medium/high settings?



emosun said:


> The post with pictures was apparently "not needed". Since your machine is a basic atx machine most of us already know what you are working with without any pictures anyway.
> 
> The reason I suggest an apu over a gpu is because once you add a gpu you also have to change out your power supply which looked very low end and after a cpu/mobo/ram there's not much room left for a gpu and psu.
> 
> ...


Please check my above post. Yes electronics are expensive in India as compared to other countries due to many taxes like VAT etc imposed on the MRP of the product :frown:. Expect it to improve in the next year's budget 



helios19 said:


> Ah yes, I was going to ask about the PSU. If you're going to stick with the OEM PSU then go with Emosun's suggestion.
> 
> Either way, I would strongly suggest saving now and waiting for a better time to upgrade/rebuild.


I have increased my budget till the maximum(after saving every penny :smile I can afford now so if you can let me know if possible to upgrade to a decent enough configuration now...

Also I had one doubt that can I reuse my current 17 inch pic bellow:- 

http://images03.olx.in/ui/11/41/59/1341835880_410763259_1-Samsung-HCM-B753S-CRT-17-inches-Monitor-available-in-new-condition-for-Rs-799--Rani-Bagh.jpg?

Also what is the basic difference between a CRT and LED in terms of game play experience is it absolutely necessary to shift to a LED for a good gaming experience?

Thanks


----------



## saurabhsunny25 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*

*CPU*
Newegg.com - AMD FX-4170 Zambezi 4.2GHz (4.3GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Quad-Core Desktop Processor FD4170FRGUBOX This one is priced around $120 here..
*RAM*
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRLaround $50 here
*MOBO*
Newegg.com - ASUS M5A88-M AM3+ AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard around $98 here

*Total - $268*(can be one or two dollar up/down)

So as you can see it is about 4-5% expensive here....


----------



## saurabhsunny25 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*

Newegg.com - ASUS F1A55-M LX3 FM1 AMD A55 (Hudson D2) Micro ATX AMD Motherboard Has been discontinued here 
Newegg.com - AMD A8-3870K Unlocked Llano 3.0GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 6550D AD3870WNGXBOX Is out of stock from the site I am planning to purchase and that is flipkart.com


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*

With your budget, you should be thinking dual core processor and integrated graphics. 

Following should come out to around US$200. 

AMD A6-5400K Trinity (3.6GHz dual core) 
GIGABYTE GA-F2A75M-D3H 
2x2GB or 2x4Gb memory kit

Add a Radeon HD 6570 graphics card and a good quality 5-600 watt power supply for another US$150


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*



saurabhsunny25 said:


> Is out of stock from the site I am planning to purchase and that is flipkart.com


Well using that site with a budget of 22000 which is roughly 400$ this is what i got.

ASUS M5A78L-M LX Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com
AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100 Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com
Kingston ValueRAM DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KVR1333D3N9/4G) | Ram | Flipkart.com
HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 GPU 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
Seasonic S12II 620 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

You'll also need a drive adapter and be sure you have a way to reinstall your OS.

As far as the difference between crt's and lcd/led screens , it's subjective to the user whether one is better then the other. The basics are crt's aren't widescreen and take up lots of space. Other then that if your crt displays a high enough resolution to your liking then stick with it.


----------



## saurabhsunny25 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*



emosun said:


> Well using that site with a budget of 22000 which is roughly 400$ this is what i got.
> 
> ASUS M5A78L-M LX Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com
> AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100 Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com
> ...


Thanks for searching for me on the website :bow:

Just have one doubt rest everything is cleared shouldn't the graphic card should be ddr5 and not ddr3?

Thanks again for doing the search for me...


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*

They have a limited selection on that website , thats pretty much the best gpu you'll get after the mobo/cpu/ram/psu.


----------



## saurabhsunny25 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*



emosun said:


> They have a limited selection on that website , thats pretty much the best gpu you'll get after the mobo/cpu/ram/psu.


Ok one of my friend suggested this particular website 

www.theitwares.com/show_all_brands.php

if you could take out some of your extremely precious time check out this site I will be obliged thanks....


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html

Use our suggested build list, linked above, as a guide for top quality known compatible parts, locate them on the site of your choice, post a list, as noted below,of those components and we can check them over.
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## saurabhsunny25 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*



Tyree said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html
> 
> Use our suggested build list, linked above, as a guide for top quality known compatible parts, locate them on the site of your choice, post a list, as noted below,of those components and we can check them over.
> Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


thanks will do so...
thanks anyways for clearing all my previous doubts....


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*

You're welcome and best of luck.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*

Cheapest decent gaming rig is by far one made with AMD's Llano or Trinity platforms. The $400 AMD build is a great choice.

Quick note, broken link in the recommended builds sticky: use this link for the CPU/GPU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103943


----------



## saurabhsunny25 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Upgrade Pentium 4*



toothman said:


> Cheapest decent gaming rig is by far one made with AMD's Llano or Trinity platforms. The $400 AMD build is a great choice.
> 
> Quick note, broken link in the recommended builds sticky: use this link for the CPU/GPU
> Newegg.com - AMD A6-3650 Llano 2.6GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 6530D AD3650WNGXBOX



Thanks will do so, will have to check if this cpu/gpu combination is provided by any online retailer in India


----------

